# Too old for furry fandom?



## Caedman (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been a fur at heart for many years, but just recently really got interested in fursuiting.  I've designed my own costume, ordered the fur, and am looking for my first actual furcon. Here's the issue:

Im 44. Not a spring chicken (and not my chosen animal anyway) but certainly not over the hill either. From what I've seen, fur con attendee's appear to be in their early to mid 20s. The big question: how out of place am I?  I'm all set to dive in head first, but don't want to be completely on the other side of the age gap.  People have told me that I'm immature, but I don't think that counts. 

Anyhow, I'm new here, finally figured out the answer to the random question (the server question was easy...) so here's a little bit about me.

I'm an Emergency department nurse, was a medic for many years prior to that, and am going to UofM for my Bachelors in nursing.  I love the fur world, used to prance around on the furrymuck years ago when that was up and running. I have a lot of interests which include brewing beer and mead, riding motorcycles, painting, drawing, writing, taking care of my Labradane, building stuff (usually out of scrap   wood) prepping for Halloween (in August!) reading, martial arts (specifically Shidokan karate), traveling, working in the garden, landscaping and just recently, like I said, started building my fursuit.  The head is done, sans fur, and I'm already starting my next one!  I'll be posting photos soon.

Anyhow, I'd be interested in hearing your opinions about the age issue.  I promise, I'm not a dick.


----------



## arctobear (Aug 13, 2012)

It's not all young people in the fandom.  I talk to people on another board who are about your age.  I think you'd probably fit in very well.  You should go for it and see how you like it.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  I appreciate your comment. Plus, I'll be in a fursuit, so who's going to know?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry about my earlier post , i lost track of the lines i already read . (dang dyslexia)
anyway so far some very sound advice has been posted and worth lessening to.

note . your not much older than i


----------



## sunshyne (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh you're gonna be in a suit? Pfft, go for it. Like you said, nobody's gonna know anyways. Besides, age is really relative. As long as you are friendly and slightly interesting, you'll find friends here with common interests. One of my best friends in the fandom just turned 43. And there's at least one other guy I know from furmeets who is in his 40's. It's about how you carry yourself; just don't be a creeper and you're set (which I think is good advice for any age)


----------



## Onnes (Aug 13, 2012)

It would be a shame if the fandom was limited solely to the young. After all, none of us are free from the passage of time.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think it's really possible to be too old for the furry fandom. It would be disappointing to reach 40 and have to pack up the suits, old badges, and whatnot. As long as you are friendly and your personality isn't too abrasive, you can go as long as you like.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome!  I suppose the immaturity may work to my advantage. I've been working out how to act while in the suit. I don't want to do what everyone else has done, though I love Ari and Flux, and even skrat. It takes a certain personality to pull off fur suiting. The biggest part of course is having fun. An equally important large part is to make sure others have fun as well.   

Ive been doing research into how my chosen animal acts in the wild. I plan to over exaggerate it, really ham it up without being too obnoxious, and make it as toonalistic as possible. 

Pictures to come!  I wish I could upload from my iPhone.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 13, 2012)

I think I recall a few fursuiters that are actually in their 30s but their fursonas are like child age. You don't have to compensate for your actual age and make your fursona younger, you can do whatever you like in that regard. You just gotta make sure you know your limits and act the part. This applies for anyone of any age.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm a suiter and I'm 29.  I see people of all ages suiting and or attending cons, not just younger people.  Like they said above you'll be fine.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2012)

I know people who are older and I say there is no such thing in the fandom. However, be prepared for younger members thinking you are creepy because of your age.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

Well those younger members can go fuck right off.  We're not creepers, we're experienced.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 13, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I know people who are older and I say there is no such thing in the fandom. However, be prepared for younger members thinking you are creepy because of your age.



That begs the question of why though...(and it's true sadly). I think maybe its because society expects the older generations to be reserved and stotic. On the age thread 18 yr olds are the highest number i believe. Prehaps the fandom has peaked in recent years or it loses its charm for most. This intrigues me.

Welcome to FAF, Caedman, tell us youngsters(who feel old) what the fandom was like in the good ole days!! Also, you seem to have many interests, I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 13, 2012)

If furry was a fandom where we discriminated, we wouldn't get anywhere. As a group, we're horribly diverse. If someone tells you you're too old to be a furry, they're obviously not in the right state of mind to be in the fandom. I once spoke to a furry who was going on 60 (Nicest guy, actually. He was a real laugh to talk to. Not in the slightest bit creepy.), so I doubt that your age will be a problem.
My advice? Do what you want, age is just a state of mind.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 14, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I know people who are older and I say there is no such thing in the fandom. However, be prepared for younger members thinking you are creepy because of your age.



What is with that creepy thing?  I've read that on several different forums. Can you imagine a creepy Ari?  If someone is creeping around kids, what a horrible slap in the face of furries everywhere because then every furry become suspect ( that wears a mask, that is). I'll do my best to avoid acting creepy. . Apparently those same younger members apparently think they will never get older.  Time waits for no fur...


----------



## Arlo (Aug 14, 2012)

You're never too old as far as I'm concerned!  I only 'discovered' the fandom about 2 years ago and I turned 44 this year.  I also am a fursuiter and although I've only been to 2 fur cons, I've been amazed at how open and friendly most folks have been.  It's true the majority of the fandom is comprised of younger people but there are quite a few 'graymuzzles' like us out there.  

As far as fur cons go, you get out of them what you put in....meaning be friendly, don't be afraid to say hello to folks and by all means suit if you want to!  I love performing in my fursuit and it is a great ice-breaker.  For myself, I chose to attend a smaller con at first, to get used to things.  I came back to the same con again this year and had a blast once again.  I'll get to Anthrocon at some point but smaller cons area  great way to test the waters and depending upon who the guests of honor are, see some well-known fandom personalities in a more intimate setting (meaning a few rows from the stage vs. on a vid screen with 5,000 of your closest friends, lol).  Whichever con you decide to attend, check out any progamming tracks geared towards older fans:  graymuzzle panels, meet n' greets, etc.

Welcome to the fandom and enjoy!


----------



## Thaily (Aug 14, 2012)

As long as you're a nice, polite person who showers regularly and doesn't creep on people, by all means, go.


----------



## Ramses (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I'm 45.

I usually don't feel like I'm in the minority, and I certainly don't feel like I don't belong (perhaps because the fandom is so diverse).
It's a little strange talking to youngsters about movies, games, and music, etc that they grew up with - that had a strong influence on them - 'cause it's 1980s/90s stuff that they experienced as kids, and I experienced as an adult, but that's really not a big deal. It's actually pretty cool to get their takes on something like Nirvana, or 80s sitcoms.

Side note - When I was 18, I just assumed that every guy over 40 was going to hit on me, and sure some did (often they did it as creepily as possible - is "creepily" a word? or just "in a creepy way"). I guess I used the actions of a few to judge everyone, but thank goodness not every youngster does this.
At 18, I just ignored or ran away from everyone above a certain age. Now, when youngsters run away from me, or ignore me, I understand why.


----------



## Namba (Aug 14, 2012)

You're never too old... and if you are too old, it's because you're dead.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi.  You've only got four years on me, and I don't think I'm too old, not by a long shot.  There's a forumgoing regular who IIRC has us both beat, and there are regulars on the main site who have been in the furry fandom since its earliest days and are still active: Chris Suitor (Cobalt), Bernard Doove (Goldfur, though I don't know how long shi's been around), Taral Wayne (saara), and Steve Gallacci (sagallacci, famous for Albedo Anthropomorphics and Erma Felna, EDF), as just the first tiny few off the top of my head.

If they're not too old, then neither are you.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 14, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> That begs the question of why though...(and it's true sadly). I think maybe its because society expects the older generations to be reserved and stotic. On the age thread 18 yr olds are the highest number i believe. Prehaps the fandom has peaked in recent years or it loses its charm for most. This intrigues me.
> 
> Welcome to FAF, Caedman, tell us youngsters(who feel old) what the fandom was like in the good ole days!! Also, you seem to have many interests, I look forward to your future posts.



The whole train of thought is that anything considered "Fun" for youth should be for the young'uns and I know a few furries IRL that have this mentality. I believe if you enjoy something and have for a long time (like the fandom or anime), you shouldn't be excluded because of your age.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 15, 2012)

Well,I plan to attend these cons, and try to avoid the creepy factor.  Now, who do I have to scratch and yiff to get some respect around here?


----------



## Kalithe (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, you've already earned my respect. The way that you've constructed your replies as thoughtful, complete responses with nothing but the highest grammatical accuracy is fairly commendable, especially considering the stunning lack of that level-type posting. In addition, the fandom is basically for those who are (party) animals at heart! As long as you feel and act furry, you'll fit right in!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2012)

Caedman said:


> Well,I plan to attend these cons, and try to avoid the creepy factor.  Now, who do I have to scratch and yiff to get some respect around here?


Might wanna refrain from using terms like that here lol, they dun like it


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know a few furs here that are great and are mid 40s and I hang out with one of them from time to time and I'm 25 XD


----------



## Caedman (Aug 16, 2012)

It was meant to be a bit snarky and facetious.   Thanks for the comment!


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 16, 2012)

I am glad you brought this up.  And happy at the positive replies.


----------



## Chanur (Sep 17, 2012)

Just do what the reat of us Greymuzzles do.....run the cons! I always welcome anyone who that knows which end of a knife to hold.

Chanur.
Consuite co-lead Midwest Fur Fest.


----------



## DuncanHusky (Sep 19, 2012)

Chanur said:


> Just do what the reat of us Greymuzzles do.....run the cons! I always welcome anyone who that knows which end of a knife to hold.



...or can manage volunteers, or lift heavy things, or knows something about A/V, or... 

-Duncan
Hotel Liaison, Midwest FurFest


----------



## NewYork (Sep 19, 2012)

Chanur said:


> Just do what the reat of us Greymuzzles do.....run the cons!



Is that the official term for an old furry? Grey muzzle? 



Caedman said:


> It was meant to be a bit snarky and facetious.   Thanks for the comment!



There may be many younger people who start off being a furry and lose interest as they get older, but I'm sure there are still people pushing 50 or 60 who go to the cons and participate. Didn't think it was too facetious, really. :smile:


----------



## Ricky (Sep 19, 2012)

I'LL NEVER BE TOO OLD

Then again, I don't really plan on living to be much older than 35 :roll:


----------



## cobalt-blue (Sep 19, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Then again, I don't really plan on living to be much older than 35 :roll:



Yea I never thought I would live to be 50.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 19, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'LL NEVER BE TOO OLD
> 
> Then again, I don't really plan on living to be much older than 35 :roll:





cobalt-blue said:


> Yea I never thought I would live to be 50.



You two must be looking forward to 80. XD


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 20, 2012)

I knew a 60 year old furry


----------



## Ricky (Sep 20, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> I knew a 60 year old furry



I knew a fur who was in his 70s and he was one of the coolest old people I've known.

I met him a bunch of times and he came over to my place before to party.

He also drove my ass home from a con once when I got plastered :lol:

Unfortunately he passed away 

Went by the name Thurber.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> You two must be looking forward to 80. XD



By then I will most likely be ashes on the water, but thanks for the optimism.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 20, 2012)

When I die I'm getting stuffed and put on the couch in my fursuit. :V


----------



## Acton (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to life as a Greymuzzle. I join the fandom in 2006 and I am 52. I often feet the awkwardness on many occasions. I do not let  this stop me. This is also true  in the Anime fandom or worst because more attendees are minors. I also run the Otaku over 25 at Kumoricon  an Anime in the Vancouver  / Portland area; a panel for the Greymuzzle equivalent in the anime fandom. One attendee in my panel might have pointed out what cold be the issue: we older folk go to cons for different reasons. If us it the art media and  fursuiting for the young set it is to hang out with their friends. It probably why it was very difficult for me to get a feel and tempt to organize a Greymuszzle panel.


----------



## WagsWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

You can never be too old to have fun. Basicly that's what we do, go out and have fun, meet other people in on the "joke" as my father would say, and appreciate what unites us all. Also thiers different things to do, not just huddle around everywhere jumping and chatting, their are panels and the works, plus if anything seems abit to much or to behind you, just hit the bar, chill with some ladies and gentlemen and chat up things and life.
Well that's how I see it, i'm barely 18 but i plan to hit conventions even when in a walker xD


----------



## guy (Jan 13, 2013)

*Off topic*



Ricky said:


> I'LL NEVER BE TOO OLD
> 
> Then again, I don't really plan on living to be much older than 35 :roll:



Careful with that mentality. I tried to (Half assedly, I'll admit) kill myself with drugs and plunging headfirst into various criminal enterprises, and all I got for it were old crimey friends I don't need or want, no short term memory, and an itch to always check my six. I'm thirty- three years old, and having the health issues I have isn't fun. 

I always said, "I'll never live past X age, FTW!!!1!". And now that I am past that age, I am like... "Oh. Well, that was dumb. Uh... Why am I in this room, again?" "What was your name again?" "How do you spell 'door'?"


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 14, 2013)

NewYork said:


> Is that the official term for an old furry? Grey muzzle?



I like it! I'm in the middle at 33 but had the impression that I was on the older side, but who cares? Apparently no one! great.  Besides, being a "grown up" just means I can do it better! (More time to learn how to build fursuits, carry myself in public etc.)

Crazy Joe ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/crazyjoe1952/ ) is a "greymuzzle" I believe who has done some really cool stuff with his suits.  
So to the OP, what cons are you planning? I'm definately going to FWA and deciding between Eurofurence and RainFurrest.


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

I know there are quite a few here that are a hell of a lot younger than most of us and I include myself. But really your only as old as you feel. Look I love cartoons and play videogames and I remember when Nixon was President. Sure everyone has there serious side but they also have a silly side. Don't be a gloomy Gus come out and play in the sunshine.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 14, 2013)

You know, the 'greymuzzles' I've heard of seem to have lots of friends within the fandom and enjoy their time spent in this hobby. Perhaps furry CAN be a lifelong hobby.


----------



## CampionL (Jan 14, 2013)

Some of the coolest furs that I've met are greymuzzles; they have a different charm about them. In fact, at AC last year, I befriended a lady who was in her late 70's, and she was an absolute dear. 

Young furs have their youth, energy, and idealism, and older furs are a wealth of experience and knowledge. Learn from both.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> You know, the 'greymuzzles' I've heard of seem to have lots of friends within the fandom and enjoy their time spent in this hobby. Perhaps furry CAN be a lifelong hobby.


Absolutely, I got into the fandom when I was 14.  I'm 30 now and have no plans to leave.


----------



## kenaikitty (Jan 26, 2013)

I will be 53 this year and have no plan on leaving the fandom. I do think 70 is too old but not for going to cons and enjoying yourself


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 26, 2013)

kenaikitty said:


> I will be 53 this year and have no plan on leaving the fandom. I do think 70 is too old but not for going to cons and enjoying yourself



How long have you been in the fandom?


----------



## Symlus (Jan 26, 2013)

These are my thoughts, in Meme form.

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/33902320.jpg


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 26, 2013)

CampionL said:


> Some of the coolest furs that I've met are greymuzzles; they have a different charm about them. In fact, at AC last year, I befriended a lady who was in her late 70's, and she was an absolute dear.
> 
> Young furs have their youth, energy, and idealism, and older furs are a wealth of experience and knowledge. Learn from both.




I think that is without a doubt the coolest story I ever heard.


----------



## Flippy (Jan 31, 2013)

Fur suits bring out the wacky inflatable tube man in all of us. I just think you'll need to purchase more pain relievers then the younger fur suiters.


----------



## Ssela (Feb 1, 2013)

As far as I know, there is no age limit on being a furry.  I've been a furry, to the best of my knowledge, all my life.  I used to attend ConFurence as far back as 91, so the fandom's been around a while(likely longer than that even), and people who enjoyed it back then have aged... I'm willing to bet many of those people still enjoy the fandom.

Just like any other hobby, fun is fun regardless of age.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 2, 2013)

one of my best friends is over 55, married with three kids (grown and moved out), others are 40+ there is no age limit in the fandom just wish more minimum required limit when it comes to social maturity.


----------



## skyelar (Feb 2, 2013)

No age limit, no way. I'm still a youngling but I wouldn't judge an older person for being a furry if I met them at convention or meet. It doesn't strike me as an age-related fandom, really.


----------

